# Tropheus tank setup question



## jtotdep (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum but i have a few questions regarding my 55 gallon aquarium i have had for a while now. I have Tropheus red rainbows, about 22 ( 8 adults) in this 55 gallon tank. For filtration i use a Fluval U4 internal filter with an additional sponge filter. The main reason for this is because i live in a rented appartement on a second floor, so a leaking external filter would cause huge problems for me.

My question is about the aquascaping of my tank. Currently i have stacked the whole back of the tank with stones and a white sand substrate. The stones have all sorts of holes in them and are quite rough( i.e algae grow great on them and lots of hiding places for fry). However i have a slight problem with debris accumulating under the rocks which causes debris also to float around the tank. Also the current stones are white, but due to algae growth they just get green/dark brown which doesnt make the colours pop out that much. So i was thinking, is it possible to switch out these current stones and put some kind of smoother big rocks in like 2 small piles at each end of the aquarium? maybe black ones? I'm hoping that by reducing the amount of stones and type the debris will accumulate less.
I know that the tank is really too small for this colony, but it's the best i can do for now and they do not seem to mind the overcrowding. They actually began chilling out more after the little ones were born. 
I hope that my question is clear and i will provide addtional information if neccessary.

Thanks in advance,

Jtotdep


----------



## jtotdep (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

If they are happy don't mess around with it you are likely to upset the balance and have it end in disaster as you are already defying the odds...


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

I would not try to keep the juvies long term.. That tank is the 8 adults tank. Once the juvies get too big it will not end well not to mention the adults will stop breeding.


----------



## jtotdep (Jul 6, 2014)

I see, but i can't throw them away ofcourse. I assume it Will cause problems due to agression? I noticed already they stopped spawning, i think they naturally keep the population in this size... I have also seen almost empty tank setups, would this be an option so that they cannot fight over territories? Thanks for your reply btw.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Sell the juvies, the adults will spawn again and the cycle repeats... If it were me I wouldn't mess with the setup as they seem to be very comfortable with the way things are. Trophs aren't very fond of change, change = stress.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a small group of bembas (1m:5f) that bred like rabbits once the tank was overrun with juvies I'd sell'em off and the breeding would continue. I thinks it's more fun that way anyways. I'd rather have a small group of breeders than a tank completely packed out with no breeding action...

Do you know the ratio of your adults?


----------



## jtotdep (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmm it's pretty hard to get rid of the fry i guess, because local pet stores are not specialized in cichlids, but specialists probably don't want any ' inbreds'. The ratio is hard to say, o know there are at least 4 females, but because the girls also like to fight know and than it is hard to say. I deffinetely have 1 alpha male who is very active though


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol I forgot how serious you Europeans take fish keeping. I'd have no problem selling those fry around here...


----------

